# Senior Deputy Jessica Hollis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senior Deputy*
*Jessica Hollis*
Travis County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 16, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 35
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Drowned
*Incident Date:* 9/16/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Senior Deputy Jessica Hollis drowned after her patrol car was away as she checked roadways for high water during a period of heavy rain at 1:50 am.

She was driving in the area of Fritz Hughes Park Road and Low Water Crossing Road, upstream of Lake Austin, when her patrol car was washed into the river. She was able to radio dispatchers that her vehicle was being swept away.

Her patrol car was located approximately 15 minutes later but she was not with it. The patrol was recovered from the water later in the day. Deputy Hollis' body was recovered from Lake Austin on September 19th, 2014.

Senior Deputy Hollis had served with the Travis County Sheriff's Office for seven years and was a member of the agency's Dive Team. She is survived by her husband and 12-year-old son. Deputy Hollis' husband serves with the Austin Police Department.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Greg Hamilton
Travis County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 1748
Austin, TX 78767

Phone: (512) 854-9770

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22194-senior-deputy-jessica-hollis#ixzz3DnwTEHOU


----------

